# My German Shepherd is Prego!!!!



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

After more vet visits then I can count to figure out when to breed Trinity, then traveling 1000 miles....
We ultrasound my girl yesterday & they found at least 4 puppies!! This is our first litter & she is 2 1/2. I have 3 pups sold already so I couldn't be happier!!
She is due Dec 1 & I'm dancing around the house!
SG Darkwing Von Twinks Trinity BN RN CGC BH
She has hips, elbows & DM tests done
Wallaby Feetback BH AD FH 
Has hips done & DM
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=1343183&mother=2048339

Trinitys Facebook
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=367093636771460&_rdr


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!  
I LOVE GSDs!!  and the puppies are the cutest ever!! If my parents would let me I'd have one myself! Lol! Good luck with your beautiful girl!!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

33 more days. & not sure I'm going to make it !!! So freaking excited !!








Trinity now & when she was 6 weeks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You have to post pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see puppy pictures!!!


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. And if I may I have to congratulate you on testing the hips ... I love seeing that done as I've seen so many Shepherd mixes with hip issues.

I have a German Shepherd mix and he is a great dog. Love this breed. We also raised one for the seeing eye - they are fantastic dogs really.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its a nice breeding , congratulations 
What Schutzhund titles do your dogs have ?
I had a dog here that was a relative to one of the dogs generations.
Good luck with your whelping !


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Trinity only has her obedience title in Schutzhund. This will be her only breeding till we get our tracking FH, our protection title IPO1 & get her breed survey done. 
The male has his tracking, obedience & endurance titles in Schutzhund


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with getting your titles 
Enjoy your pups


----------

